# Kitchen stove rehab



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2019)

I purchased this beast a few years ago in anticipation of building a new house. It was in decent condition other than rust and some loose fitting parts and missing bolts. I partially disassembled it and sandblasted it with a pressure washer attachment. Used a rust nutralizer and then rustoleum high temperature paint. I also filled all of the loose joints with stove mortar. I was also able to repair the oven temperature indicator. Makes a good heat source and we cook on it quite a bit. Still need to get the trim replated but for now it will do as is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 23, 2019)

Dave, does your wife use those irons?? Your stove is a good looking antique appliance that's still usable. What would you use the upper shelf for? 

I've had mine since 1997 and only I've used it about 3 times for cooking, stuff like beans that take all day. It doesn't get cold enough here to use it for cooking a lot. It also not a cooking stove like yours, but the top is large enough to accommodate 3-4 pots. I've cooked more rock on mine than food...... ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Dave, does your wife use those irons?? Your stove is a good looking antique appliance that's still usable. What would you use the upper shelf for?
> 
> I've had mine since 1997 and only I've used it about 3 times for cooking, stuff like beans that take all day. It doesn't get cold enough here to use it for cooking a lot. It also not a cooking stove like yours, but the top is large enough to accommodate 3-4 pots. I've cooked more rock on mine than food...... ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



They call the upper shelf a warming shelf. Works good to warm up plates and keep food warm. I use it a lot for things like salt & pepper as well as cooking utensils. It is really not cold enough here yet to use the oven much we baked a couple potatoes and warmed up some mac & cheese. It takes one hell of a fire for a 400 degree oven and our house is very tight and super insulated. Sometimes we have to crack a window to get it to draw good. It is usually pretty much out when I get up in the morning but a good load of kindling and some hardwood cutoffs will get it hot enough for frying eggs in about 15 min.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 23, 2019)

This is a super neat and very useful project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2019)

I have always wanted a classic stove, but I never figured on being able to actually use it. Wow.......gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 23, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I have always wanted a classic stove, but I never figured on being able to actually use it. Wow.......gorgeous!



Garry, my stove actually came from Arvada, Colorado. an uncle gave it to me. .......... It does come in handy as I do not have heat in the house. Comes in handy when the temps get into the 50's and 40's. Used it for the last 2 days. Brrrr, it got cold here, at least 48 and then rain the last 2 days....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2019)

Our granddaughter is here tonight. The stove has a coal feed door on the side. I opened it and we roasted marshmallows over the wood coals. Big hit and another use for my pigtail meat flipper

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 24, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I have always wanted a classic stove, but I never figured on being able to actually use it. Wow.......gorgeous!



My mother and grandmother had slightly more modern versions when I was a kid. They both had home comfort wood gas combo stoves, the wood provided heat for the house and a cooktop. By opening a damper it would also heat the oven. On the right side they had four gas burners for warm weather cooking and the oven also had a gas burner. They also had a hot water coil that was hooked to a galvanized water tank behind the stove , the water circulated by gravity through the coil and into the tank to provide our domestic hot water. We had a gas water heater for summer use. I have burned wood for heat all of my life so I really hated to stop. Our house is built on a radiant slab heated with fuel oil. We are hoping that our very well insulated house and the old cook stove can keep the oil bill low and still be comfortable. Turning thermostats down to 65 and wearing sweat shirts all winter has less appeal than it did when I was 25. Next summer I plan to build a stand alone shop and use wood as the only heat source we have plenty of cull hardwood trees rite out the back door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2019)

Kind of a staged photo op but it did have a fire in it and it was keeping food warm. Most of the cooking was done with LP gas and electricity. The right side of the cooktop did prove to be the perfect resting spot for the turkey that got cooked about 30 min. too soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 29, 2019)

This really brings back memories. My grandparents had a wood stove and I remember well coming in wet from playing the snow and putting mittens and coats on hooks in back of the stove to dry down. The smell was something else, add a meal like that and my nose would have to take a nap. Oh the smells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This really brings back memories. My grandparents had a wood stove and I remember well coming in wet from playing the snow and putting mittens and coats on hooks in back of the stove to dry down. The smell was something else, add a meal like that and my nose would have to take a nap. Oh the smells.



When my sister and I were small children our old drafty farmhouse was always cold on winter mornings before the fires got going good. Our mother would sit us in front of the stove and open the oven door to let the heat out while we ate breakfast. We burned 12 cord of dry hardwood firewood each winter. As the years went on dad plugged holes and insulated to tighten things up and the wood furnace in the basement was replace with a oil fired boiler, he kept the wood burning cookstove even after he installed a electric range. Hard to believe but fuel oil was 9 cents/gallon and gasoline was $.29/gallon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 29, 2019)

Reminded me of the Dockash we had as kids...


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 1, 2019)

Interesting, I looked them up and found this. https://www.mecum.com/lots/RA0715-221707/dockash-cast-iron-cooking-stove/
Grandma Ross had a kerosene stove that looked a bit like this. Was this a combination stove? Maybe you had the parlor stove, not a cook stove?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 1, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Interesting, I looked them up and found this. https://www.mecum.com/lots/RA0715-221707/dockash-cast-iron-cooking-stove/
> Grandma Ross had a kerosene stove that looked a bit like this. Was this a combination stove? Maybe you had the parlor stove, not a cook stove?



A match, maybe a twin to your linked stove sits along a back road in a hay field. People want to watch it rot. Sad.

Ours was black with nickel trim, no bun warmer, wood and coal, think it was made in 1902, maybe Pittson PA, not sure, that might have been the other one the folks had.

I've bought a few over the years, with intentions to install, then sold instead. Sad cycle. The one you pictured was basically the same, wood or coal, not gas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2019)

Grandma had I think a Home comfort Green and white enamel with warming shelf. The best bread and hotcakes were cooked on that stove with her hands. Heating stove was a Montag. first spot you went in morning was in front of that stove..

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 1, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Interesting, I looked them up and found this. https://www.mecum.com/lots/RA0715-221707/dockash-cast-iron-cooking-stove/
> Grandma Ross had a kerosene stove that looked a bit like this. Was this a combination stove? Maybe you had the parlor stove, not a cook stove?



Those wood gas combo stoves are great and that one is a beauty, my mothers home comfort was white enamel and not nearly as pretty. Around here the propane companies won't hook them up as they are deemed too dangerous with the old style gas valves and match light ovens. I have heard of some being modernized, definitely a worthwhile project in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> A match, maybe a twin to your linked stove sits along a back road in a hay field.



If anyone sees or has Crawford cookstove that is beyond repair I have a lid that is warped and has a small crack and would like to find a better one. It is one of the odd shaped ones that bridge the gap between the round ones. Most if not all of the various Crawford models used the same basic cook top so about any model would interchange with mine. Ours is a Village Crawford Royal but they made several others with different trim and accesories. Although my wood inventory is a little down because of the move I still have quite a few choice pieces and cash is also a option.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 1, 2019)

Yesterday I was in Scottsdale visiting a friend on my way home from Prescott. We were sitting in the back yard shooting the bull when I noticed this little wood burning stove. The burner box/cylinder couldn't have held any fuel larger than what would fit into a 1 gallon can. But, the stove top, legs and wings were just as impressive as yours. It was his Grandma's, so when asked what he was going to do with it, his answer was it'll probably rot in the yard. IMO, that was not his intention. He has no place to put it other than the garage, but there's no space for it in it. Good thing it's Arizona where something like that can be put outdoors for a hundred years before the weather destroys stuff. I'll ge t a picture of it from him. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 1, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yesterday I was in Scottsdale visiting a friend on my way home from Prescott. We were sitting in the back yard shooting the bull when I noticed this little wood burning stove. The burner box/cylinder couldn't have held any fuel larger than what would fit into a 1 gallon can. But, the stove top, legs and wings were just as impressive as yours. It was his Grandma's, so when asked what he was going to do with it, his answer was it'll probably rot in the yard. IMO, that was not his intention. He has no place to put it other than the garage, but there's no space for it in it. Good thing it's Arizona where something like that can be put outdoors for a hundred years before the weather destroys stuff. I'll ge t a picture of it from him. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)[/QUOTE
> 
> Small fire box usually means it is a coal burner, you can burn wood in them but the pieces need to be pretty small. Great for shop waste unless you turn a lot of pens and stoppers.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 1, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> If anyone sees or has Crawford cookstove that is beyond repair I have a lid that is warped and has a small crack and would like to find a better one. It is one of the odd shaped ones that bridge the gap between the round ones. Most if not all of the various Crawford models used the same basic cook top so about any model would interchange with mine. Ours is a Village Crawford Royal but they made several others with different trim and accesories. Although my wood inventory is a little down because of the move I still have quite a few choice pieces and cash is also a option.



Post a picture of your lid with dimensions if you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Post a picture of your lid with dimensions if you can.



I will try to remember to do it in the morning when the fire is out. Been in the single digits and teens for the last few days. Perfect wood burning weather.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Post a picture of your lid with dimensions if you can.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 2, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 174763
> 
> View attachment 174764



Looks like 9 & 3/8ths x 9 ..?..


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes there about. Most crawford cook tops had 2 of them and they are interchangeable. The one pictured is actually the good one. The other I use in the middle and have it set in stove mortar for a better fit.


----------

